# Toms down



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

I shot a 21# Tom this morning and my brother got a 20 lber on sat.My bird had 1 1/4" spurs and my bros had 7/8".









My Tom









My bros Tom









My brother and I with his tom


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

congrats!!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice birds, congrats...did your brother drown his to kill it? looks a little wet


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice birds. Congrats to you and your brother.


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice birds do you have waders on

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Did you get them on private land or state land somewhere? If state, what game area?

Hunted this morning and they didn't gobble off the roost. Covered alot of ground heard only long-distance token gobbles.


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

No believe it or not I dont have waders on,,,I have wool pants and a molle rig that works as a great turkey vest.My bros turkey spooked and was running away from him and when he shot and hit it it rolled about 3 times,,,it then wasn't dead and laying in a wet with dew field when he put the coup de GRAS on it.

We were hunting on private land and and mine came in without gobbling,,,,,I seen it crossing a small field behind us and he was trailing a hen but a few seductive yelps and purrs got him coming right to us when I gave him a chest full of bbs at 30 yds.

Thanks,
Kdog


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

My turkey vest/molle rig,,, u can move the pouches around wherever u want,,add or take off pouches as needed,,, they make a great turkey vest! The back has a hydration pack with a tube that wraps around to the front of you so u always have your water with u.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice birds , I am heading out in the morning . WIth the hopes that the storms hold off till after daylight.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nice job Keith!!


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice birds, congrats!


----------

